# Booth Design advice



## Alfonso (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello, the theatre I work at is getting a new "booth". our old one was in a room but we are being moved to the house to make room for the concessions stand. my boss asked me to come up with a "design" for the new booth does anyone have any pictures or design ideas for a "booth" in the house?


----------



## dbaxter (Aug 17, 2017)

The home page of my web site baxeldata.com (and my picture for here) shows a couple angles of the Blackfriars Theatre booth. Our stage and seating is set at a 45 degree angle, so the 'booth' is a triangular piece of land behind the 4th row seating. The main shot shows, from left to right, the lighting computer console, the sound computer console and the audio mixer. (old picture, we've since gone from the Presonus to an X32) Beyond that, unfortunately out of view, is a stack of wireless receivers and the main follow spot. The total length is whatever the width of the 8 seats in front of us is. 
If you're interested, I could take a couple more pictures and upload them.


----------



## Amy Frank (Dec 14, 2017)

Following this post to see what others say. In the process of attempting a re-design as well.
Thanks!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 16, 2017)

Amy, thank you for bringing this up again. It seems like this may have fallen through the cracks without much in the way of replies.

The big question about having the "booth" in the open is to how it will be used. Most often, the open booth is a good concept for the audio technician who needs to be able to hear what the audience is hearing. If you are needing to include other positions, such as the stage manager who will need to speak often, then there may be some challenges to keep noise from the audience. 

The challenges of any booth space are: access into the booth (for personnel and equipment), keeping equipment easily accessible (both for operation and access for connectivity, equipment can take up a lot of space), management of power (enough power and outlets, isolated if necessary), airflow (cooling), connectivity (between booth and stage), communication (even if you are sitting next to each other, fan noise can make it difficult to communicate), and sight lines (even the audio technician needs to be able to see the stage). 

If your booth is in the open, then you also add (as mentioned) noise control, controlling the spill of light which may distract the audience, if the booth (including equipment and staff) may obstruct audience view, and securing equipment.


----------



## mikefellh (Dec 21, 2017)

I've had several major redesigns of my booth over the years, first with the transition from slide projectors in the booth to digital on the auditorium floor (the booth was only used for audio because a long-throw digital projector was too much $$$$$), then having the projector in the booth with computer on the floor, to having the computer in the booth and everything remote controlled. I'm about to redesign it again since the latest change because I found some things that weren't working out, and I had to wait for a break before changing things. Also we just put in a CAT6 extender system so I want to clean that up.

Anyway though back in highschool I had a closed booth (with just a window that could be opened for a projector), but my current booth is 100% open, but it's like a megaphone, collecting whispers of us and amplifying them so the audience could hear...although to hear what the audience hears I still have to lean over the side.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Dec 21, 2017)

Laws require the booth to be accessible to people with mobility disabilities as well, just to further complicate this. Not just a route without stairs, but a counter that provides space under and meets the reach requirements. Basically has to be table heigth and not counter height.


----------



## mikefellh (Dec 21, 2017)

I don't know if we'd be affected since we're a private club in Canada, and our gallery (2nd floor) where the booth access is located, and our bathrooms (basement) are not wheelchair accessible as we have no elevator...sure someone could make a case out of it but I'd be more concerned that they'd complain about the bathrooms not being accessible!

As for the booth, as of this year 90% of what needs to be done in the booth can now be done FOH because I put in several CAT6 extender devices (HDMI up and down, VGA down, USB, and audio)...many nights I don't even bother going up to the booth anymore as I have a bad knee and hate going up/down stairs...I guess I could sue myself as President for the building not being accessible!


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Dec 21, 2017)

I should have limited that to US. I don't know regs in Canada. A private club in US would have to comply.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 21, 2017)

Here’s a bunch. It’s a combined audio and lighting, custom built desks, side lids and top panels install and padlock. Drawers on lower L/R sides, troughs in rear for cables. Power/data in a buried trough in floor coming off the house left wall, to backstage systems.


----------



## mikefellh (Dec 21, 2017)

SteveB said:


> Here’s a bunch. It’s a combined audio and lighting, custom built desks, side lids and top panels install and padlock. Drawers on lower L/R sides, troughs in rear for cables. Power/data in a buried trough in floor coming off the house left wall, to backstage systems.



It's not disturbing to the audience behind you having all thoughts light sources from your control panel during a show?

I've been to theatres that have a similar setup, and they only use it when hosting movie executives previewing work as they are showing works in progress of being edited...otherwise during _"normal"_ shows that section is dark and not used for the benefit of the audience behind the desk.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 21, 2017)

mikefellh said:


> It's not disturbing to the audience behind you having all thoughts light sources from your control panel during a show?
> 
> I've been to theatres that have a similar setup, and they only use it when hosting movie executives previewing work as they are showing works in progress of being edited...otherwise during _"normal"_ shows that section is dark and not used for the benefit of the audience behind the desk.



We don’t get complaints and keep the screens and little lights dimmed down if the shows dark. No choices, no booth anywhere except 5 flights up, sounds not going back and my old booth now has a follow spot in it, thus we deal. It’s actually a very, very convenient location. Visiting LD’s and SM’s like the position.


----------



## tjrobb (Dec 22, 2017)

If I recall, under 300sf is exempt from wheelchair access. I don't have my codes handy, though.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Dec 22, 2017)

tjrobb said:


> If I recall, under 300sf is exempt from wheelchair access. I don't have my codes handy, though.


In the US, no exception in a school. Possible in a purely professional theatre. And it has to be adaptable anyway. It's a very limited exception which I don't us. At the end of the day, if you don't hire someone because of the workspace inaccessibility, you're guilty.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Dec 22, 2017)

Here's an article that discusses booth accessibility.
http://theatreconsultants.org/getting-anyone-into-the-control-booth/


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 29, 2017)

Same goes in Canada. Booth is supposed to be accessible. Of course "grandfather" clause stands, thankfully, as I know many places where several areas including booths are NOT in any way accessible and are not easily made so.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Dec 29, 2017)

Wait till you get asked about tactile labels on a light board.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 29, 2017)

Reminds me of a conversation many years ago with somebody at the college responsible for making sure we are ADA (Or whatever it was back then) compliant. She had noticed that the ETC Express orders had specified 15" color monitors at which point she called to state that we were required to use 17's. These were CRT's, not LCD's and the 17" weighed a ton and were expensive and heavy to move around. I argued that we really only needed 15" but she stated that we needed the larger monitor for the "visually impaired".

Silence.

I then stated that it was a theater lighting control console and a visually impaired person was probably not going to be operating this equipment. She insisted stating "haven't you heard of Theater for the Blind ?". I wanted to inform her that it was unlikely the lighting designer was going to be blind, but having encountered LD's who might have been, just let her order the 17". I put them on our office desks, replacing the 15's.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Dec 31, 2017)

We have a "Pictures of my Booth" thread laying around here somewhere, too; possibly pinned.


----------



## mikefellh (Dec 31, 2017)

Jay Ashworth said:


> We have a "Pictures of my Booth" thread laying around here somewhere, too; possibly pinned.



Here:
https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/booth-pictures.19170/


----------



## Jon Majors (May 24, 2018)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> Laws require the booth to be accessible to people with mobility disabilities as well, just to further complicate this. Not just a route without stairs, but a counter that provides space under and meets the reach requirements. Basically has to be table heigth and not counter height.



Can you tell me where I can find this in writing? We have a FOH control booth that requires 2 down steps, and is counter-height. They basically took out 2 rows of seats and built 1 control desk.


----------



## TimMc (May 24, 2018)

Jon Majors said:


> Can you tell me where I can find this in writing? We have a FOH control booth that requires 2 down steps, and is counter-height. They basically took out 2 rows of seats and built 1 control desk.



Americans With Disabilities Act has teeth. If your venue should find itself on the receiving end of a Complaint and Notice they'll wish they'd hired an architect and consultant.

https://www.access-board.gov/guidel...-the-ada-standards/guide-to-the-ada-standards


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 24, 2018)

I can cite sections next week so cal on me if you need them - not before Wednesday - but this article might give uou all you need: http://theatreconsultants.org/getting-anyone-into-the-control-booth/


----------



## RonHebbard (May 24, 2018)

TimMc said:


> Americans With Disabilities Act has teeth. If your venue should find itself on the receiving end of a Complaint and Notice they'll wish they'd hired an architect and consultant.
> 
> https://www.access-board.gov/guidel...-the-ada-standards/guide-to-the-ada-standards


 @TimMc I wonder how they decree dealing with access to loading floors for single and double purchase counter-weight arbors? I've only worked on two grids with elevator access, one is 100' above its deck and the other 120'. Even access to orchestra lofts and pits is often overlooked. 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard


----------



## mikefellh (May 24, 2018)

Deleted...BillConnerFASTC beat me to it.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 24, 2018)

Loading bridges, grids, etc. are usually excepted as "equipment platforms". Orchestra pits are not - they are performance areas. It would be clear discrimination to not allow a violinist who must use a wherlchair not to participate. Its much less likely a technician who uses a wheelchair could load counterweights or kick blocks. It does raise an interesting issue I've been asked to investigate if simply running rigging is cause to motorize. That could accomodate some. 

Still much work and thought required to design facilities and systems and equipment so as not to build in discrimination. Much more to do to help behavior.


----------



## TimMc (May 25, 2018)

RonHebbard said:


> @TimMc I wonder how they decree dealing with access to loading floors for single and double purchase counter-weight arbors? I've only worked on two grids with elevator access, one is 100' above its deck and the other 120'. Even access to orchestra lofts and pits is often overlooked.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard



What Bill said, plus ADA recognizes that for some individual tasks it may not be possible to accommodate specific disabilities. Not everything is required to be "do-able" by everyone. That said, ingress, egress and access to public and typical work areas are required.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 25, 2018)

What Tim said but that generally applies to employment and employees. When it comes to education and allowing everyone to participate, it's not as clear. If you have a control room where only employees are allowed - not students and volunteers - it doesn't have to be accessible BUT you cannot discriminate. So if someone as applies for a board op job, you can't not hire them because the control room is inaccessible. You must accommodate them.

But in a school, you can't exclude any student from participating. Now, you can pull the board and teach that class in a classroom - arguably better than in the both anyway. But a lot of situations are not as clear or easy to resolve without discrimination.


----------



## mikefellh (May 25, 2018)

But the reality of it is there are some areas that are not wheelchair accessible.

For instance, the plank-wide catwalks above the auditorium ceiling that allow you access to the houselight bulbs, or aiming lights in the lighting alcove that's in the ceiling...or even aiming lights just above the stage; while most lighting units can be lowered, it's useless trying to aim them while they have been lowered so someone in a wheelchair can access them.


----------



## RonHebbard (May 25, 2018)

mikefellh said:


> But the reality of it is there are some areas that are not wheelchair accessible.
> 
> For instance, the plank-wide catwalks above the auditorium ceiling that allow you access to the houselight bulbs, or aiming lights in the lighting alcove that's in the ceiling...or even aiming lights just above the stage; while most lighting units can be lowered, it's useless trying to aim them while they have been lowered so someone in a wheelchair can access them.


 @mikefellh Think _positive_ Mike. There're always your wheel chair accessible scissor lifts and two-person articulated 'zoom booms'. 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 26, 2018)

Mike, keep in mind that equipment platforms and elevator pits are generally exempt. 

A lot of problems have been caused by stupid managment decisions and behavior. Teaching a tech theatre with a lighting section, do what you said - let a person whose disabilities wont allow climbing ladders focus on the floor (and hope I or someone has sllowed a 3' low trim). Accomodate the individual in learning about the subject. Dont tell them to not come to class for the week you teach lighting. 

Yes, it may require some extra effort especially thought to accomodate disabilities.


----------



## mikefellh (May 26, 2018)

Admittedly I don't do the high-school thing anymore.

In the auditorium I run the only reason why a 9' ladder is needed is to change the battery in the clock (the clock sets itself) or change the houselights on the lower ceiling...if the upper ceiling needs to be done we hire an electrician with a scaffold and have them change all the lights at once (we wait for several to burn out). I'm not allowed on tall ladders...I'm much too valuable to the auditorium.

Actually for the past month I've been walking with a cane due to a leg infection, but am so glad I can control everything I need to FOH rather than climbing up the stairs to our gallery where the booth access is located.


----------



## Leo Mauler (Jun 22, 2018)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> Wait till you get asked about tactile labels on a light board.


A blind person who can listen to cues from the Stage Manager can run a pre-programmed show on a light board, provided there are no mid show complications. Community theatre often results in such odd choices for the control booth techs. In this particular case the blind lighting tech had worked on that particular ETC board for years before going blind, so I almost thought a mid-show complication could have been reprogrammed by that particular blind tech without needing to look at the monitor.

I was the sound guy in another community theatre show (different theater) where the lighting designer couldn't run the show, and the only person left to run lights was the stage manager, a lady who was going blind and had no night vision. I offered to switch roles but apparently there was this "friend of the director" relationship which let her run lights and call cues. I had installed my personal infrared security camera based system of night vision, but she ignored the video screen and used her own dubious system of listening and timing, and insisted on calling cues. Naturally the lights frequently came on early and sometimes illuminated the prop people still working on stage, and I finally decided that being yelled at for not following her late sound cues was better than being yelled at for being late with the sound cues.

My advice for any control booth design is a stage manager and a lighting technician who can both see.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jun 24, 2018)

Ah yes... "*what* is a Bona-Fide Occupational Qualification for a job?"


----------



## TimMc (Jun 24, 2018)

Jay Ashworth said:


> Ah yes... "*what* is a Bona-Fide Occupational Qualification for a job?"



"For entry level - the successful applicant will know where the brooms and cleaning supplies are located and that the GM (me) takes 2 creams in his coffee."


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jun 24, 2018)

I know what you mean, Tim...

But in the case of that specific phrase, while an occupational qualification, that one's not Bona-Fide; you couldn't decline to hire someone cause they put a pinch of salt in.

There's a list of BFOQ's, and (I think) an ajudication process; I forget whether Hooters won or lost on whether Hooters' Girls in fact needed to be girls... but their 'Washington: Get A Grip" ad campaign with Vince Gigliotti (a very nice guy, BTW), was genius nonetheless.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 24, 2018)

Jay Ashworth said:


> I know what you mean, Tim...
> 
> But in the case of that specific phrase, while an occupational qualification, that one's not Bona-Fide; you couldn't decline to hire someone cause they put a pinch of salt in.
> 
> There's a list of BFOQ's, and (I think) an ajudication process; I forget whether Hooters won or lost on whether Hooters' Girls in fact needed to be girls... but their 'Washington: Get A Grip" ad campaign with Vince Gigliotti (a very nice guy, BTW), was genius nonetheless.



I believe Hooters eventually prevailed but not for the reasons they expected, IIRC. These days they are reducing their operations and closing some locations as leases expire. They've not really done much in marketing to up their game against newcomers. What made them unique 30 years ago was the double entendre name, getting a burlesque barker's wink and nod and the idea that somehow this pushed the envelope. Today it almost seems quaint. 

Vince's use of humor helped convince some folks that you just couldn't put a skimpy outfit on a hairy ape and get the same experience. I thought he wore it well but needed work with accessories


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jun 25, 2018)

Amusingly, I never met Vince at the time -- though a friend of mine was one of his girls -- but I *did* meet him managing a Chili's near my house a couple years back; chatted with him for a couple of minutes; he's pretty laid back about it, as you'd expect from 30 years remove. He had a nice quip about it, but not quite funny enough for me to remember. :-}


----------

